# Pic from our night at Starbucks



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Some people from our SA group hung out at Starbucks Monday night. Here's a pic of us (minus one)...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow that is great! Good for you all for getting together like that! How did the conversations flow?

lol, I couldn't imagine hanging out with 3 other people all with SA!

:sas


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Great job!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Coco - Just knowing how to communicate on a basic level is a good start. Not to get off track, but I knew this one seemingly socially anxious gal who pretended to get locked in a bathroom just to avoid socializing...or maybe create drama to take the focus off her lack of social skills. She might have just been too anxious to remember how to work the locks. I felt kind of bad for her and wanted to give her a hug or something, because..I understood that feeling all too well! Hmm..dunno how that popped in my head..the things the socially awkward do!

But we all know each other pretty well and have shared stories so it was comfortable...and nobody locked themselves in the bathroom. :um


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

embers said:


> But we all know each other pretty well and have shared stories so it was comfortable...and nobody locked themselves in the bathroom. :um


:rofl Nope, we didn't lose anyone in the bathroom!

Yeah, it helps when you know each other already. We talked about all kinds of stuff....how our week went, new movies coming out we want to see, 80's pop culture, personal accomplishments. Not a lot of awkward silences. Although I'm learning that there are silent pauses in any conversation and knowing that helps me to not feel so awkward about it when they come up.

I encourage anyone to try to have these kind of get-togethers. It doesn't have to be a large group and you don't even have to stay that long. Just having some people you can talk to and share details about your day with can really make a difference. :yes


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Cool picture.

Not that I can currently feel comfortable enough to get together in such a social gathering, but I'm curious who's all who in the pic. I think I know one, but I'll just wait to see if I'm right.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm the one on the left. I'll let the others identify themselves if they want. I'm not even sure they are all members of this board.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm the member of another online group of moms. They have encouraged me in the past to join a "mom's group". A group of mom's will meet with their little ones and talk while the little ones play. I'd love to do it but I still feel to shy to meet up with a whole group of ppl who already have the atvantage of knowing each other.

I really should though.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Another thing about SA and awkward silences. Some people don't feel uncomfortable when there's a pause in conversation, i'm someone who's like that. The last thing you do, is announce to a group or the other person "boy, things are awkward" because that translates to "I'M AWKWARD AND UNCOMFORTABLE" as the others may not be feeling this way. You can't read other people's minds and if you're tweaking out on SA then, maybe its just you? Also, if maybe things were awkward, rather than looking like a jackass and blurting out the obvious, maybe learn some skill to calmly steer it into something more comfortable. Also, if things weren't uncomfortable before, well, they sure are now with you announcing it! So maybe just keep it to yourself...I guess. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Cool pic! I hate getting my picture taken. I'd be hiding in the bathroom when that was going on! :lol


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm the one sitting down and as Karen said I don't know if the others are members here.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Aha! I had a pretty strong inkling that that was you, embers. I just wanted to hear it from the lady herself.. lol


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

your inkling was correct mister


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Excellent pic!


----------



## VetChick (Oct 2, 2007)

Maslow said:


> Cool pic! I hate getting my picture taken. I'd be hiding in the bathroom when that was going on! :lol


 :boogie Same here. I see camera I run....


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Looks like a nice group.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

cool.

thanks for sharing. good for you guys.

:boogie


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Great pic! It's nice to see SA people getting together :boogie


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

You guys were not the only one. The group member who took the picture is camera shy.


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> Cool picture.
> 
> Not that I can currently feel comfortable enough to get together in such a social gathering, but I'm curious who's all who in the pic. I think I know one, but I'll just wait to see if I'm right.


I am the third person from the left


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

..........


----------

